# Something pushing up my shingles???



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

not a ruffer but have laid some shingles . Look's like they were butted up to close to the next 3 tab ?? that would make them not lay down. I belive their ia a small space between the big part of the single . their is a small tab at the botton and top for spaceing ? As for to much glue Bull crap Their is a small piece of paper across the glue line. Now if this is not taken off it will not tack down. I belive ii is like the black bull for caulking, Call out the home inspecter for that county and let him look at it. They will make the installer fix or no more in this city . just my 2cents


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Not sure what the solution is, other than replace it, but as for the problem, I suspect that it is not nails popping, but rather the ends of the covered shingles that come across the valleys from the connecting roofs, that are curling up. Not that it makes it right, but it's probably a bit better situation than having nail heads cutting into the shingles. Anyway, I will be interested in what any experts have to say, but I am going to be venture out on a limb, and guess that because of the steepness of your roof, those covered tails are stretching or sliding downward, and bunching up. I don't work on roofs that steep, so don't know if it will go so far and stop, or what, don't know if those particular shingles are suitable for that steep of a roof, or if proper installation procedures for that application were followed, but those are some things that I would be interested in seeing some experts post on.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

How many layers on that roof? What does the deck consist of? How old is the house?

IMO, they all look very rough for being 2 years old.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

It appears to be the valley hem, and if it's a closed valley, the bulge is more prominant.

You can see the hem on the right side of this valley.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

it could also be a ventilation issue?


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

It very well could just be the lighting but I believe I'm seeing some granule displacement in some of those tabs, I would get this roof inspected, sooner than later, to make sure there's not an material failure issue.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

actually i see a vent up at the top so maybe not ventilation


----------



## cai (Jun 15, 2010)

MJW said:


> How many layers on that roof? What does the deck consist of? How old is the house?
> 
> IMO, they all look very rough for being 2 years old.


It's a newly built house so it's 2+ years, just like the roof. And I don't know how many layers is on there. The roof is one area I'm not comfortable with and would rather not climb on.


----------



## cai (Jun 15, 2010)

federer said:


> actually i see a vent up at the top so maybe not ventilation


You are correct, I do have quite a few vents not visible in these pictures...


----------



## cai (Jun 15, 2010)

Slyfox said:


> It very well could just be the lighting but I believe I'm seeing some granule displacement in some of those tabs, I would get this roof inspected, sooner than later, to make sure there's not an material failure issue.


If you are referring to the closeup picture, that would be a picture problem. My photo was quite big so I had to reduce its size to post here. In reducing the size, it introduced some granules...


----------



## cai (Jun 15, 2010)

On a happier not, I managed to get the contractor to come by and take a look.
I guess my next question is what should I expect/want?

From what you can see from the pictures, is it a matter of replacing the few offending shingles? Or should the whole roof be redone? Or something in between?

Basically, when the contractor comes and gives me his analysis and proposal for repair, what should I settle for?

thanks.


----------



## Rousella (Sep 30, 2010)

*Roofing Contractors*



del schisler said:


> not a ruffer but have laid some shingles . Look's like they were butted up to close to the next 3 tab ?? that would make them not lay down. I belive their ia a small space between the big part of the single . their is a small tab at the botton and top for spaceing ? As for to much glue Bull crap Their is a small piece of paper across the glue line. Now if this is not taken off it will not tack down. I belive ii is like the black bull for caulking, Call out the home inspecter for that county and let him look at it. They will make the installer fix or no more in this city . just my 2cents


I'm planning for roofing replacement? could you recommend me the best roofing contractors in houston?

I've already found valuable info at http://www.AllTexExteriors.com

But still I need more info before finalizing my decision. Hope you can help me. Thanks in advance


----------

